# Corsair HX850 V2 850 W



## crmaris (Jul 21, 2012)

The Corsair HX850 has been in production for many years. Its successor has many improvements to show, including Gold efficiency and a new look similar to the HX1050 unit. Fan noise is also under control, the unit will go passive at low loads.

*Show full review*


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice review and Nice PSU but expensive


----------



## Joe Public (Jul 30, 2012)

Hopefully it'll come down in price and with mail in rebates it could look more attractive pricewise.  But good to see there is no compromise regarding quality on the HX series.


----------



## crmaris (Jul 30, 2012)

once it goes fully retail (newegg still lists the older model) most likely its price will drop.


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

Well what do you think what will the price will be?
And what price will suits best at it i think 120$ is enough for it


----------



## BigMack70 (Jul 30, 2012)

$120 is insanely low... this thing would do fine anywhere in the $150-175 mark.


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

BigMack70 said:


> $120 is insanely low... this thing would do fine anywhere in the $150-175 mark.



 150$ max


----------



## crmaris (Jul 30, 2012)

$160-$180 range like the older HX850


----------



## Major_A (Jul 30, 2012)

gopal said:


> Nice review and Nice PSU but expensive



7 year warranty though!  I've had a TX 650 v1 go bad and Corsair had me a new replacement in less than a week.  I've had nothing but good experiences with Corsair and that says a lot (been buying their stuff since DDR 400 days, when DDR 333 was barely JEDEC certified).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 30, 2012)

gopal said:


> 150$ max



itll be higher then that for sure.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd like to point out that while the original HX850/750 were marketed as 80+ Silver, they actually did pass as 80+ Gold.

You can see the list of Corsair power supplies here, and you'll see the HX850 and HX750 both rated for 80+ Gold.  So the new units aren't really as big of a deal as it seems, just a new platform.

The V2's are listed on there as well, but they are listed as 75-001218 and 75-001219.

This should give an idea of the actual efficiency difference between the HX850 and HX850 V2.



Model | 20% Load | 50% Load | 100% Load
HX850 | 89.14% | 90.38% | 87.06%
HX850v2 | 88.49% | 90.53% | 87.73%

Not really anything major changed there.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice review as always crmaris 



newtekie1 said:


> This should give an idea of the actual efficiency difference between the HX850 and HX850 V2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a new sticker and a bump in $$$, Apple style. For less $$$ i can get more PSU elsewhere


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 30, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Just a new sticker and a bump in $$$, Apple style. For less $$$ i can get more PSU elsewhere



The price stayed the same actually, Corsair lists the original HX850 for $199 too.  Since the street price of the HX850 is about $150 right now, once the HX850v2 hits the market it should be right around the same $150.  I don't think it would be easy to find an 850w 80+ Gold unit with a 7 year warranty for less.


----------



## Frick (Jul 30, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Just a new sticker and a bump in $$$, Apple style.



So you've not been on this planet for long I take it?


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

Frick said:


> So you've not been on this planet for long I take it?



 Are you a alien?
it suit very well for Alien_is_god


----------



## Frick (Jul 30, 2012)

gopal said:


> Are you a alien?
> it suit very well for Alien_is_god



Err what?


----------



## gopal (Jul 30, 2012)

Frick said:


> Err what?


----------



## Joe Public (Aug 3, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Nice review as always crmaris
> 
> 
> 
> Just a new sticker and a bump in $$$, Apple style. For less $$$ i can get more PSU elsewhere



Err.. It's not the same PSU, different platform and the HX850 v1 fan isn't passive at lower loads.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 6, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I'd like to point out that while the original HX850/750 were marketed as 80  Silver, they actually did pass as 80  Gold.
> 
> You can see the list of Corsair power supplies here, and you'll see the HX850 and HX750 both rated for 80  Gold. So the new units aren't really as big of a deal as it seems, just a new platform.
> 
> ...



Glad you pointed this out.


----------

